# What's it take to Keep a track Popular



## Rupert (May 30, 2004)

I have a question for all of the racers. What is it that keeps you going to your local track, and what was it that brought you into the Hobby?

I run a track in Lexington KY and the intrest was great for a while but has dropped off. Everyone says they want to race but just can't make it out. What pushed RC racing to the top of your list of things to do?


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Whats it take to make a track popular?
Of course you have to have a nice facility thats consistently maintained and ran well. But the most Important part is having an atmosphere where racers young and old can have FUN with there FRIENDS. Thats the trick!
What brought me into the hobby? Well one day I was out driven around and saw a sign that said Sugerbowl Speedway turned in saw what a blast everyone there was havin, HOOKED!
Wish ya Good Luck! with your race track anyone with the :devil: to build and run any type of racetrack is alright in my book.

See Ya! Lee Helander


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Seems people are so busy nowadays that maintaining a hobby gets put on the backburner.When I talk to people about getting into the hobby they say they just don't have the time because of their work and family schedule.I know it gets really hard for me sometimes to be at the track every single weekend,I really only get one weekend a month off,and if I race on any of the other weekends, sat turns out to be a 24+ hour day.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

had bought a rc10t and was adopted into the local offroad/oval club, went (dragged)to a larger event our club was hosting - people from 6 hrs away were coming to race oval. I sat at the middle of turn 3-4 and watched the Ruby class drivers during a race, seeing the way their cars handled the turns (Ruby class-1400 batteries-superstock weight- and of course ruby motors) seeing how gear changes could mess up your run time. HOOKED.

what keeps a track popular:
close racing
spectators 
location – we moved our meets from a church gym to a rec center located closer to a race track-we have doubled our membership and now have allot more spectors- more father and son teams.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Track*

All the comments are true. I have seen many tracks in my locality open and close over the years. I think one of the most important things is the attitude of the racers at the local track. If the locals accept visitors and help them, the track usually suceeds. If the reception is cold and locals don't give good advice or sandbag their answers a new racer is most likely to give up and leave. Without new blood the track dies.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I have to disagree on all your points Fred,

1- Our track is on a main highway with more access than any other track I've been to,we still don't get that many new racers,so location isn't the key, although it helps.
2- Our track is also right next to a nascar sanctioned oval track,so this debunks that theory as well.
3- We race basically all spec classes,which is the closest form of oval racing there is.
4- We have all kinda spectators on any given race day,due to the location of course, but still no huge crowd of racers,larger than most tracks, but not huge.

There has been a lot of discussions on this subject,I personally think it's just the time and effort thing.People will make time to do what they WANT to do,and racing RC cars just isn't high on the list,unfortunately.


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

I got into this hooby as a replacement for the normal "wal*mart" RCs as christmas presents for my son. While at the hobby store picking out a "kit" truck I picked up a magazine. I then learned that people sent time and money racing toys. This was a very odd concept to me. I found there was a track about 1 hour from my house. We went as a family, my son, my wife, my nephew, his step-father, his mother, and myself to a Friday night race. Three weeks later, we were all racing at that track. Have been ever since, that was 3 years ago.

What keeps use coming back:

1) family style asphomere.
2) FUN, FUN, FUN.
3) the challange of making a car faster. and the defeat of going slower.
4) the joy of helping others. Even though I feel I'm still a rookie, I'm always getting asked "how does this work", "why does this not work", "can you help me with this". It gives you a feeling of worth, helping your fellow hobbist, and fellow man.
5) A track that starts on time, moves quickly with few delays, but that is also willing to work around the normal problems that newbies have, will be sucessful.
6) You need food, during race and practice times.
7) If you use computer timing equipment, you need to make that avliable to your racers during practice times also. If you don't want the average racer using your computer, have someone there that is quailifed. It's really hard to practice, make changes, and wait till race night only to find out you got slower.
8) When things do go wrong, don't lose your cool, just work it out the best you can. Nothing ruins fun quicker than the person in charge losing their temper.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Use of the tracks computer,probably ain't gonna happen,But I agree that it's wasted time practicing without knowing if your going faster or slower,that's why I bought a orion lap counter,it's worth it's weight in gold,not only for practice but better than any dyno on the market.


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

I agree that track time is the only "TRUE" dyno. I know of a few tracks that would set up the computer for practice days. It would just be great to see them all do it. I do know the day that I own a track, and that day is coming, if the doors are open the computer will be on.........


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

for me the fun factor has to be there but fun to me is being able to race against equal drivers as me not racing against someone that you know that if you somewhat try you'll blow them away. also a good run program. 3 min in between races short breaks in between rounds and fair heat set up


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Rupert: 

I do believe that time is factor and there are alot of things that compete for time. One of the things that makes it easier for me is that there are two tracks I can go two. One is one hour away, the other is about 40min away. Between the two they race Tuesday thru Sunday. One track has a race that start at 7:30pm on Thursdays. I can get my race fix on different days depending on my schedule.

A flexible race schedule really helps for me.

I know what some say about spec class, but at one track they started an F1 class and it is quickly catching on. It also helps that there is a large European and South American ethnic background in the area so racing F1 is a big thing.

Also, at another track, the owner changed things around and now they have a HUGE! Monster Truck following. Before that, they were big in Dirt Oval. Now the racers are asking for 1/8 scale nitro, so it may go that way. I believe changing things up and not being static helps. I believe people get bored and would like to try different things.

This winter, I will be racing some HPI Micro indoors.

Variety in racing classes, tracks, events (used to remember a track that had a 50s night where you had to use 50s bodies).

People are funny and there is no good answer, but keeping it fresh and different with different events does help:

Some different events that I have seen:
-- 50s night racing
-- Off-road cars running on asphalt
-- Team racing (one person running stock, another runs mod and points are combined for a points series)
-- Points series
-- Fantasy series where you get extra points when your real scale driver wins an event
-- Rally racing where part of the track was asphalt and other parts actually had mud, dirt, grass and gravel
-- Wild Willy Racing -- just too funny to watch. The most fun I ever had just watching

Anyway, the point I am trying to make is you have to keep things interesting and new.

As a newbie a long time ago, what got me started and hooked was a hobby shop that had a coupon in the paper for a Tamiya Hornet, Stick Radio, Battery and MRC Charger all for $149.00 a long time ago. In order to get the battery and charger as part of the deal, the hobby shop owner required you to come to beach to come racing during low tide. -- I was hooked!

Today, I have a familym house and work and do not have all the time in the world but I keep coming back when I have time and the flexible race times and low-cost spec classes help. The places I have seen shutdown are the ones that did not want to seem to change, they wanted to race only one form of racing and that was it.

I do HIGHLY agree with the person who stated that a friendly track is important. Nobody want to be at a place that has a cold reception. For all the racing we do, its still a social event and if you don't feel welcome, you will not come back because life is to short.

Oh well, just my long winded opinion


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Sucessful track*

We run a track in Ann Arbor in the winter. Indoor Dirt. 
We had an average attendance of over 150 entries last winter with a high of 194. 
We do a point series. There are no trophies or plaques handed out at each race... only at the end of the year.

The key to our sucess, I think, is that we only race every other Saturday. 
That allows people to have a life other than RC. If our point series was weekly... our attendance would be way down and we could not afford to operated. 
We change our layout once or twice in the season.. nothing big.. just simple changes.

We keep it a family atmosphere. Smoke free, no foul language. And we are not afraid to approach some one and talk to them if they get out of line.

We have hot food on site with a family that owns a food trailer.

MOST everyone helps everyone out with their cars and trucks.

All the track building and maintenance work is done by volunteers. But we do not EXPECT anyone to help.. if they come that is great.. if not.. we take it on ourselves.

We work with local hobby shops to have their support. We do NOT charge them to be in-house, we appreciate them being there.

We also support other tracks in the area... encouraging our racers to widen out and experience other facilities.

We are working to promote the hobby.... NOT make money.

AND... we work hard to make it the best facility it can be.

Most important.. make it fun. Clean family fun... 
Get to know your racers. 
Welcome people as they come in the facility. 
Introduce yourself to parents, Learn their kids names. Be concience of how your racers are doing in the lower mains.... A Main guys too.. but the ones who are in the lower mains need help and appreciate encouragement and support and tips on how to get better. 
Mingle with your racers during the day. 

And.. KEEP it FUN!

Hope this helps...
Dan


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

This is a hard balancing act. Location, competition, friendly atmosphere, scheduling and fun are all a hard mix to achieve. Looking at Pepe's post give you a hint how hard that mix is. They have it all but I think one thing might be holding them back. Spec class tends to go the way of who can spend the most to keep the razor fine edge to stay on top. I'm not saying that’s what that track is doing or having happen, but in my experience (in this since '85) that is what happens. 

The key is to keep it fun. That is a trick as you will have racers that will pump big $ in to RACE basically on a pro style edge. This often will turn off the newbie as they just can't hang in there and have not developed the skills just yet. The track has to make enough money to operate but not so much that the drivers feel robed. The track operators need driver support to keep the facility open and not trash the place and cause so much work that the operators give up.

Then there’s just the fact that people just like change, they want to try other tracks. The other tracks are usually out of town, cost goes up as well as time involved. So now they look at why take all that time and spend all that money.

There is also the trick of what classes to run. They have been growing and growing and keep pulling drivers to other types of RC racing, that a track usually has little chance in changing.


----------



## Rupert (May 30, 2004)

Thanks for all of the great comments. Some of the ideas I have done and some I haven't. The balancing act is very difficult and it is easy to lose focus on what you are trying to accomplish. Some of the comments have reminded me what the goal should be.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Fish,

I've been in oval racing since about 90,and have seen the closest racing coming out of the spec classes since I've been in this hobby.I know a lot of people think it's about spending a lot of money but in reality it's more about driving consistency and proper chassis tuning than anything,Really it is.Like every track out there we've had ups and downs,I just got off vacation for a few weeks and noticed a few new faces at the track this past weekend,and I tell ya it was a welcome sight,I was really beginning to wonder.And now that the legends class may be making a comeback we may be able to get a few more new racers,it's the perfect entry level class.


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

It seems to depend on what kid of racing venue when it comes down to seeing new people. Offroad tends to generate a lot of new faces but as bashers, they have a tendancy not to stick with it long. That is especially true if the guy has spent wads on way to much "bling" and not on meaningful upgrades. 

Oval takes a serious level of dedication to get good at it. It's not just thowing a bunch of money at the high dollar items and throw it on the track and expect to make the A-main. The level of technical know-how is high and must be learned and takes some time. Patience is not one of our societies virtues anymore. We want instant gratification.

Touring is like offroad and oval combined. Watching our top guys run together is like watching a well choreographed ballet, (hang with me here), the precision in driving is incredible but takes time to learn. Setups are very important just as in oval.

Seems that more people would rather sit at home on the computer, dial out any damage and rub fenders that way then to actually come outside and enjoy being around other people, challenging their minds and abilities face to face and having a good time.

I'm not sure facility is really as important as some make it. I've seen people having a great time at what some would consider a piece of garbage track and some paying high prices to race. It's got to be the quality of the participants that make you want to come back. How you're treated by the staff and other racers. But there are other personal factors too. No matter how nice people are some people just don't care about being around others, or have unreal expectations.

I've been in the track business for more than 17 years and still don't have the answers. No matter how mch you try to please everybody, somone is still not going to be happy. Some people are just born complainers and it took me a long time to learn that and accept that fact. You just can't please all of the people all of the time. That's a tough concept especcially when you're killing yourself trying to please everyone. Sometimes I even wonder what in the world was I thinking back then when we laid the first strip of asphalt. But as a racer I loved the competition and just hanging out with the guys so away we go into the trackowner business. But it does have it's frustrations that probably few weekend racers know. So support your local track, promote it to friends and lend a hand when you see something that needs to be done. I used to spend a lot of time at our old track when I was just a racer, cleaning, painting and other odds and ends that I knew the track owner just couldn't do all by himself. That's when I really felt that track become MY home track, when I got more involved than just an entry paying racer. Get involved and your excitement will attract more people than any advertising ever could.


----------



## blueracer55 (Dec 23, 2003)

THAT is exactly what it takes. what all of you have said. 
www.geocities.com/advancespeedway


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

Ask yourself if you were a racer, would you want to race at your track? What would you want changed? My local track (www.socalrc.com) has excellent amenities; running water, real bathrooms, supplied chairs, tons of pit space with electicity, a community air compressor, and the best part is is that its all indoors. Its just a comfortable place to race at. It also helps that the track draws large groups, and a lot of the people are there every week. As for a flexible schedule for racers, they practice monday, and then every day through sunday they race, alternating on and off-road. Aslo, you get drivers like easton, kinwald, weiss, amezcua, etc. that race there, so even if you're doing terrible you get to watch some great racing.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Rupert:

One issue I haven't seen addressed here is the season. When you say ie was "great for a while but has dropped off," what time scale are you talking about? R/C racing tends to be a winter activity, unless you have an offroad facility. Many indoor tracks just close for the summer because it is too hard to compete with the great outdoors. So, maybe things will pick up again as the weather gets worse.

Just a thought.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Ruperthas a a little bit of a strange thing happening..

Here is my take on Lex...

He is in a good size town with a few hobby shops.
There are a couple small tracks around.
His place is a good place to race.
Hobby shop has lots of good parts.
Racers there are freindly.


Now for the strange part...
He puts on a big race, most of the locals are don't come.
Therefore the turn out is a little low, so some of the out of towners don't want to come back...

The racers are what makes a track.

Our local track in So. IN is struggling a little also.
But, not to the extent that the Lex. track is.

RC goes in cycles, that's for sure......

I try and make it down there a few times a year, but it's hard to make the 3 hour drive sometimes...


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

Like it was said, RC racing goes in cylces. We've seen it over the years go up and down like a roller coaster. Just gotta stay on the ride and not get discouraged.


----------



## 20TN40 (Sep 1, 2003)

Rupert, if I was guessing I'd say that what's going on at Lexington now is that it's an indoors carpet track. The group I hang out with really enjoys racing outside while the weather is nice and we save carpet/indoor season for when the weather turns nasty and it's cold and gloomy outside. Of course, outdoors racing is also impacted by all the other summertime outdoor sports, so while some tracks seem to flourish during certain months, other tracks are struggling. Also, I've noticed that "theme" racing really seems to draw some folks out. BMS has had good results with it's hot dog races. C&W started talking about "revenge" racing between Hyperdrive and KSG and they drew a whale of a crowd. I noticed last year that track challenges also drew good reviews.....I remember the Sandhills group challenged another track to come up and get a "dose" and we read about that going on month after month. Always keep in mind that even though this is a hobby/sport, there is a huge competative streak in all of us so we really relish a challenge and the fact to prove that our track/chassis/battery/trailer/paint scheme(you get the picture!) is better than anyone else's.


----------



## Rupert (May 30, 2004)

Well, my track is struggling this year but I ask this question because I have seen several tracks come and go. So I don't think my track is any different. We have Carpet Oval, Out door Off-road, and Carpet Touring in the winter. I have a good group of Core racers but I am struggling at getting any new faces. I will try several of the things that were mentioned here. Time limits me in crossing all the "T"s and dotting all the "I"s every week. 
We are working on several things and hopefully things will pick up for everyone as the season moves along.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I also have seen many tracks come and go.

I think that the positive vibe at a track needs to be constant. I have been to DJ1978 track in MI and I liked it very much, but the near 3 hour drive to get there from Ohio was a little much.

I am in the next year or so going to try to start a track facility in the area I live since there are many open buildings that can be utilized for racing and a hobby shop.

One feature I will have is payouts at the races. I know I have dropped alot of money into my gear and racing over the years and I like to get a little back or reqarded for my rc racing career.

This would pull more people into it, it qould be broken up so the "pro" drivers would not get all the glory, and newbies could come out, have some fun and win a little bit of money or rc gear.

Another things is like CJ1978 was doing - not sure if you are still doing it but renting out cars and trucks for people that do not have them or came to watch but want to try. I like that idea and they may be a key to getting people out to the track.

Another big thing that might help tracks are seminars for newbies on racing, tuning, charging, upkeep on vehicles and track. Not all tracks have the friendly staff or racers that will help you - that discourages people away, been to a few tracks like that - sad but true.

Just helping the cause and bouncing a few items out there.


----------



## Rupert (May 30, 2004)

Well those things may work for you. I have tried most of them with little positive effect. Giving out money was good for about a month and then the attitudes started to raise to the top and most guys got tired of the same guys taking the money. It is strange but racers will give up bragging rights every week but they don't like to give up a few bucks.

Seminars also went good for a few some guys really wanted to learn but some of the problem was that the racers are limited on the amount of time they can spend at the track and time behind the wheel is a lot more fun then learning how to rebuild shocks.

I am not intending to sound negative, I hope those things work good for some tracks.


----------



## chopperhead (Jul 4, 2004)

You are so right. That stuff sounds good on paper, but in reality they don't work. The key is having a large enough of a racer base, that some guys taking the night off don't have such an effect. If you have 60 guys actively racing, and only 75% of them are ever gonna be there on a given night, then you still have a steady turnout of 45 or so. I think that is a pretty good turnout for the average track anymore. You also have to keep bringing in new blood, to offset the guys that give it up. Advertise and promote. Go to school carnivals, fairs etc to expose the sport. It's all about how you market your track.


----------



## Rupert (May 30, 2004)

True so True.

If I could only put 48 hours into 1 day I think I could get it done. LOL. That is our current plan of attack is to get the track out in front of the public. Time is just tough to come by when you are running a business to support you hobby. (agian LOL)


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

> Go to school carnivals, fairs etc to expose the sport.


Been there...........done that as they say. I don't know about any other places but for us it just plain didn't work. We went to several local festivals each year for about 3-4 years. Out of that time we _MAY_ have picked up 3-4 people that got started. You have all kinds of people that come up, say cool, you give them information, and that's the last you ever see or hear from them again.  We just finally decided it was more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## tstickney1 (Apr 8, 2003)

The one thing that I haven't seen here is rentals! Do you really expect to stay in buisness with just people that have all their own equipment? If someone wanted to go bowling, but had to purchase the ball, and shoes before they went bowling, how many people do you think you'ld see bowling? Why not have rental racing? People could just show up and have a race. You don't have a choice on this issue, because I've seen first class facilities fold that could have stayed in buisness if they could have widened their customer base.


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

tstickney1: 
I have seen rentals work in Japan but only with Kyosho Mini-Zs. Talking with the hobby shop owners in Japan the issue with larger cars is cost of keeping them repaired because people who rent are usually the people who crash. 

How much do you charge for the rental? $10, $20. Do you charge by the hour? What about broken parts? Keeping charged batteries? [FYI -- as side note, they never worry about people stealing things in Japan so they don't even secure them with credit cards, here you would need someone to run the rental counter and secure the items]

With Mini-Zs its cheap and repairs are cheap because there is only so fast you can go and a charge on some of the better NiMH batteries will give you a 30min or more run vs. 5min. The Mini-Zs and maybe Micros might be able to be rented out like Slot Cars. You can even convert old wooden slot car tracks to run Mini-Zs. Not sure you can do the same with 1/10 scale cars.

No matter how we see this "hobby" most people see these cars as "toys" While they are serious "toys" they are toys to most.

We have a better chance if some MTV yahoo uses these cars in a music video and all of sudden it becomes "cool" vs. rentals.

Also, competition = money. I can absolutely understand why Monster Trucks are taking off. I can run them in my back yard and entertain myself. Speed and etc. does not matter in my back yard. I take out my Nitro Truck at every BBQ even the company BBQ. Everyone likes to get a chance to play with it but no one is interested enough to go out and get one themselves. I see that Taxxas is now advertising in the back of Car and Driver magazine. That may bring more bashers into the hobby and maybe 1% will want to be more serious.

Even people who are hard core race enthusiasts would rather flip on an XBox or Playstation and run Project Gothem Racing or Grand Torismo vs going through all the work, time and money required for this hobby. As a very good friend told me, he would rather just hit the reset button then go to the hobby shop to purchase another part because the reset button is free.

Money, time and race tracks are all limited resources and there will always be a very small proud minority in this hobby. If you are in this sport/hobby count yourself to be one of a unique special community but don't think that our numbers will radically change

This is not meant to discourage anyone just more of a reality check. The first R/C I purchased was in 1980 and I have been back and forth into this hobby as I have had money and time and I have seen the numbers grow as the economy had more disposable cash and I have seen it gone down when the "next new thing" has come around but the mostly core group of enthusiasts I have never really seen grow all that much.

Just my opinion. Not meant to discourage or stamp out the good people who continue to try and move this hobby/sport forward. :thumbsup: 

Hey, nobody played poker until we had celeberty poker on ESPN, maybe we need a celeberity R/C race. Just before an IROC event the drivers have to run an IROC R/C race


----------



## tstickney1 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its simply a matter of economics. If you break down how many square feet your track and pit space takes up, versus the amount of revenue generated, you will see that no accountant would justify that expenditure. I think if you were to put yourself in the shoes of that dad with the two kids that stumbled into your shop, do you think that $10.00 a half hour ( probably only one 3300 mah battery with a stock motor and geared properly ) per. person is too much? I can't see how any shop owner doesn't see this program as an essential part of their buisness! Let me ask you, how much would you be willing to pay to demo the latest greatest kit? would you pay $10, $15, or $20 to try out a kit if the demo fee would be credited towards the purchase of the kit? That's how they sell ski packages costing about the same amount. What if someone that used to race stumbled into your shop, are you telling me that you wouldn't have anything to get that person juiced into the hobby again? Your just going to wait until he buys all new gear to get back in. What do you suppose you could do with the rentals when they need replacement? Hmmm, maybe you could sell them for cheap to the people on a budget that want to participate? How hard would it be to sell off demo's? Are today's vehicles so fragile that you couldn't possible make a rental program viable? I don't think the major manufacturers would agree with you!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Bud Bartos has tried rentals and eventually gave it up. Of course, he's not really a track owner, but did it at various local races to promote his products. He has the advantage of _very_ sturdy cars; my observation is that his problem was erratic operation (read: glitches on AM) on medium priced radio sets when in a competition environment.

He has also mentioned track owners interested in using his cars for rentals; I don't know how that turned out.

Has anyone seen the portable R/C tracks that show up at various auto shows, etc.? Watching them for a few minutes gives you an idea of the mayhem involved in R/C rentals.


----------



## Rupert (May 30, 2004)

We have tried to rent cars with little succuess. Curently we let racers that we know have the ability to drive race oval cars on a regular basis for just the entry fee. When we tried the rental deal the cars were broken every heat. Some folks just don't care about things when it doesn't belong to them. I have absolutly no problem with letting anyone use a shop care to see what RC is all about but blatant abuse is just makes it too tough to maintain.


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

The groups of available racers is sparse, has anyone ever tried co-promotional events with other hobby shops. For instance, a points series that is run at various different locations leading to overall winner?

I have seen while surfing the web there is hobby shop in Florida that has co-promotional events with Hooters and some Hobby Shop in Texas that has co-promotional events with an AutoZone. 

Way back in the early 90s there was a local shop owner who gave out weekly prizes from local business in his area. Each week one or two local businesses would sponser the prizes for the top three winners or as part of some point series. During the event the local business would have ads plastered all over the racing area which was visible to local traffic. At the same time the local businesses had signs and flyers for the local races. 

As always, it never attracts 100 new people but I do remember seeing 1 or 2 new faces every few weeks and at the peak we had about 50 people on a Sunday (we started with I believe about 35). The shop eventually closed because the owner retired and everyone scattered.

Anyway, just a thought


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

I think one of the biggest problems is, people truely see these cars as toys. I know that when I talk about rcs at work, every one thinks it sounds cool. I have even had some modified clod buster to work for the guys to paly with. But then the question becomes how mucg is something like that? You teel them that with a charger, battery, and every thing else the price would be upwards of $600.00, you always get the same responce, "Are you crazy man?" But these are the same people that have $300.00+ invested into a bowling ball and shoes, or $1500.00+ into a hunting rifle. 

The fact remains, everyone has different hobbies. To increase the number of weekly racers, we need to hit the rc people, not people at a car show, or town fair. It comes back to the fact that people goto a car show to see cars. Not a bunch of over grown kids playing with their toys.

But then I love being an over grown kid. I'm now 34 years old, I got my first rc at the age of 31. The same time my son got one for Christmas. We finally looked at options other than Wal-Mart for a RC Christmas present. We, my son, my wife, (yes she races too), and I have been hooked ever since. We have made many new freinds, met some great people along the way, and even resparked some old freindships. We are currently looking at the options to open a track..........


----------

